# Cube survey: need info



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Here is my survey on surveymonkey.com. 
I'd like to get some more cubes to put on the "main speedcube" list, as well as other methods that anyone may know of. Any other brands of 4x4 and/or 5x5 would be appreciated, too. If anyone has any questions that they think I should add to the list, then please mention it. Thanks.

#################
EDIT: Here are the results:

*1. Are you a guy or a gal?*
Guy	89.0%	73
Gal	11.0%	9

*2. How old are you?*
I'd prefer not to give out my age, thanks. 6.2% 5
6 1.2%	1
7 0.0%	0
8 0.0%	0
9 0.0%	0
10 0.0%	0
11 0.0%	0
12 6.2%	5
13 4.9%	4
14	17.3%	14
15	13.6%	11
16 9.9%	8
17 17.3%	14
18 6.2%	5
19 0.0%	0
20 2.5%	2
21 3.7%	3
22 0.0%	0
23 2.5%	2
24 1.2%	1
25-29 1.2%	1
30-34 2.5%	2
35-40 0.0%	0
41-45 0.0%	0
45-50 0.0%	0
50-60 1.2%	1
60+ 2.5%	2

*3. How long have you been cubing?*
I do not cube. 2.4%	2
<1 week 1.2%	1
<1 month 3.7%	3
<2 months 3.7%	3
>2 months 8.5%	7
<6 months 19.5%	16
<1 year 8.5%	7
>1 year	24.4%	20
2 years 9.8%	8
3 years 7.3%	6
4 years 2.4%	2
5+ years 2.4%	2
10+ years 0.0%	0
20+ years 6.1%	5

*4. What is your main speedcubing method?*
Salvia Method 0.0%	0
Salvia Method Variation 0.0%	0
Completely intuitive(no method) 0.0%	0
Corners First 0.0%	0
Edges First 0.0%	0
Waterman 0.0%	0
Waterman Variation 0.0%	0
Cage 0.0%	0
Cage Variation 0.0%	0
Layer by Layer (Dan Brown Method) 10.3%	8
Layer by Layer with Keyhole	1.3%	1
Petrus	5.1%	4
Petrus Variation 0.0%	0
Roux	3.8%	3
Roux Variation 0.0%	0
Fridrich	48.7%	38
Fridrich Variation 21.8%	17
ZZ 1.3%	1
ZZ Variation	5.1%	4
ZB	2.6%	2
ZB Variation 0.0%	0

Other answers:
1.	Fridrich F2L with 2-Look OLL and going into 2-Look PLL.
2.	advance
3.	Fridrich with 2 look OLL
4.	4 look last layer
5.	VH Method
6.	EO then regular Fridrich CFOP (for now)
7.	ZZ Winter Variation

*5. What is your main speedcube?*
I do not own one.	5.1%	4
Dollar store cube  3.8%	3
Rubik's Storebought	23.1%	18
Hybrid, made from parts of various cubes	6.4%	5
Eastsheen 0.0%	0
C4Y Cube	11.5%	9
Type A(I)	15.4%	12
Type A(II)	3.8%	3
Type A(III)	3.8%	3
Type B	1.3%	1
Type C	5.1%	4
Type D	5.1%	4
Type E	2.6%	2
Type F	3.8%	3
Studio Cube 0.0%	0
Rubik's DIY	5.1%	4
Edison	3.8%	3
Sky Cube 0.0%	0

Other answers:
1.	Have not found a favorite cube for sure yet.
2.	rubik cube
3.	all of the above
4.	"speed cube" from ebay
5.	Mini Type E

*6. What is your best speedsolve time?*
I can't solve it.	3.7%	3
5.xx Seconds	1.2%	1
6.xx Seconds 0.0%	0
7.xx Seconds	1.2%	1
8.xx Seconds	2.4%	2
9.xx Seconds	3.7%	3
10.xx Seconds	8.5%	7
11.xx Seconds	4.9%	4
12.xx Seconds	4.9%	4
13.xx Seconds 0.0%	0
14.xx Seconds	3.7%	3
15.xx Seconds	2.4%	2
16.xx Seconds	1.2%	1
17.xx Seconds	3.7%	3
18.xx Seconds	6.1%	5
19.xx Seconds	3.7%	3
20.xx Seconds	3.7%	3
20-25 Seconds	8.5%	7
25-30 Seconds	14.6%	12
30-35 Seconds	6.1%	5
35-40 Seconds	2.4%	2
40-45 Seconds	1.2%	1
45-50 Seconds	3.7%	3
50-60 Seconds	2.4%	2
60+ Seconds	4.9%	4
90+ Seconds	1.2%	1

7. What is your main 4x4x4 cube?
I do not own one.	24.7%	20
Mefferts	12.3%	10
Meffert's Clone	16.0%	13
Rubik's	9.9%	8
Rubik's retooled	2.5%	2
Eastsheen	34.6%	28

Other answers:
1.	New C4Y

*8. What is your main 5x5x5 cube?*

I do not own one.	35.8%	29
Mefferts	1.2%	1
Rubik's	8.6%	7
Eastsheen	14.8%	12
V-cube 5	39.5%	32

*9. How many friends do you have that also cube?*
Nobody	13.4%	11
1	12.2%	10
2	13.4%	11
3	7.3%	6
4	7.3%	6
5	9.8%	8
6	4.9%	4
7	1.2%	1
8	4.9%	4
9	1.2%	1
10+	11.0%	9
15+	2.4%	2
20+ 0.0%	0
25+ 0.0%	0
30+	11.0%	9

*10. Have you ever done a cube/puzzle modification/made your own puzzle? Explain.*
1.	No.	
2.	No	
3.	NOPE	
4.	yes	
5.	yes.	
6.	No	
7.	Oh yeah. I don't really speedsolve but I do like to make my own puzzles: http://i43.tinypic.com/2csjdwz.jpg 
8.	I lube my cubes. I started sanding down a fake rubik's cube to see if it has any effect. Other than that, no.
9.	just lubrication and cleaning out.. it was very dirty
10.	No.	
11.	Siamese Cube	
12.	lubrication	
13.	No.	
14.	Yes, I sanded my cube down, and put it on a wheel, holding the top face so the centers would get looser. Did this to all sides.,
15.	No	
16.	Cuboctahedron mod, siamese cube
17.	Yes, I sanded down my storebought and turned it into a diy.
18.	Sanded my Core... Trimmed my springs	
19.	Not yet, but I plan to.
20.	I made a little 2x2x1 cube once using magnets and legos. Worked OK, it was totally my own idea...
21.	Yes. Made a Siamese and a Fused cube.	
22.	No	Thu, May 28, 2009 10:54 PM	
23.	No..	Thu, May 28, 2009 7:05 PM	
24.	Nope, but I might make a siamese cube soon. Probably not.	
25.	Yes, a 3x3x5 extended, V-Cube 5 mod.
26.	No	
27.	Yes, but it was terrible	Thu, May 28, 2009 3:57 PM	Find...
28.	Look up Evil Twin. It's nice and easy and very challenging!
29.	nope	
30.	Jizzed all over it	
31.	Yes, I set it up fire and waited to see what kinds of shapes it would form into. THat's why I don't have a cube.	
32.	No.	Thu, May 28, 2009 1:42 PM	
33.	I turned a 3x3 storebought into a Fisher Cube, also a 3x3x5.
34.	2x2x6 and 3x3x3 spheres...good to sell and make some money	
35.	A 2x2x2 out of a 3x3x3	
36.	hi	
37.	No	
38.	I modded a storebought to lock up less before. got better turning as a bonus. Not as good as my new C4Y though 
39.	no	
40.	No	
41.	no	
42.	NO	
43.	Yes. I've made a siamese cube and a 3x3x4 extended mod.	
44.	v6 mod	
45.	Fisher's Cube 3x3	
46.	nope	
47.	I've made a Fisher cube out of a Rubik's storebought, I've also created various virtual puzzles (mostly just using UltimateMagicCube)	
48.	V6 mod.	
49.	2x2 on springs	
50.	barrel cube	
51.	magic image change, 
52.	Yes.


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

Cubing - 5 years, Speedcubing - 5 months
12
Fridrich
Old type a
10.xy 
Eastsheen
V-Cube

At least 10, probably more

Yes, but it was terrible


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

byu said:


> Fridrich



I thought you used Roux... :confused:


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

I'm working on Roux, but I do fridrich for weekly comps, and any form of racing where I post times


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

~3 years
15
Fridrich
Some type of A (Those confuse me)
9.51  (super lucky F2l) 12.44 NL
ES
ES 
4
Yes.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

You guys don't have to post your stats on here, we already have this thread for that. I'm making an off-site survey, so that we can organize the data more easily. I'm wanting suggestions for the questions that I'm putting on it. What I need is:
More types of cubes
More methods
And some questions that you think could be useful for the survey.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

oh. Waterman or CF for methods then.

EDIT: Also MGLS for methods.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 28, 2009)

what is fridrich variation?


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> what is fridrich variation?



Just any variation on Fridrich; i.e., MGLS or Extended Cross.

*Edit:* The survey is up.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

I tried, but whatever I enter as date, the form gives me the error _"Please retype answer in the following format: MM/DD/YYYY As in: 11/04/1994"_. Which btw disagrees with the format originally asked for:

_"How old are you? *MM/DD/YY* format. Round out to the year if you don't want to give out your exact birthdate."_

Oh and don't ask me to enter how old I am as a date. That makes no sense. And what does "round out to the year" mean?

Since the form doesn't let me participate in the survey, looks like I won't.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I tried, but whatever I enter as year, the form gives me the error _"Please retype answer in the following format: MM/DD/YYYY As in: 11/04/1994"_. Which btw disagrees with the format originally asked for:
> 
> _"How old are you? *MM/DD/YY* format. Round out to the year if you don't want to give out your exact birthdate."_
> 
> ...



same here (message too short)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 28, 2009)

It's kinda hard to choose what my main speedcube is when it's a hybrid of a type A and a c4y cube. :/


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I tried, but whatever I enter as date, the form gives me the error _"Please retype answer in the following format: MM/DD/YYYY As in: 11/04/1994"_. Which btw disagrees with the format originally asked for:
> 
> _"How old are you? *MM/DD/YY* format. Round out to the year if you don't want to give out your exact birthdate."_
> 
> ...



Oops. I'll edit it. The format for the question is MM/DD/YYYY. And I meant that if you don't want to give out your birthdate, you can just say you were born on 01/01/whatever year you happened to be born.



Lt-UnReaL said:


> It's kinda hard to choose what my main speedcube is when it's a hybrid of a type A and a c4y cube. :/


I'll just put "Hybrid" as one of the options. I can't list all of the possibilities, so....


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

I see the rephrased survey, but I still get the same error message about the date.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I see the rephrased survey, but I still get the same error message about the date.



The question is optional, so you can just skip it. In the meantime, I'll try to fix what I thought I already had...

Edit: Aha! Problem found. It's been fixed.

Edit2:


StefanPochmann said:


> Oh and don't ask me to enter how old I am as a date. That makes no sense.


Well, I intend to have the survey around for awhile, so in a year or two, the information will be inaccurate. But then... in the years to come some 15-year-old might not be into cubing anymore, and the info will be just as inaccurate. Hmmm... Sorry, I'm just thinking as I type. I'll go change the question to a "pick your age" format.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (May 28, 2009)

male
almost a year
F2L
fake japanese diy kit
13.xy
eastsheen
eastsheen


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Edit: Aha! Problem found. It's been fixed.


What was it? (as a computer geek, I'm interested in these things)

Btw, I recommend to erase the questions in this thread, as evidently some people still haven't grasped that they're not supposed to answer here.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Aha! Problem found. It's been fixed.
> ...


Well, the survey was set to not accept dates before 05/28/2009. I reset it to 1880. But at any rate, you made me realize the inaccuracy of using that system, so I just typed in ages for people to select on a drop-down menu.



StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, I recommend to erase the questions in this thread, as evidently some people still haven't grasped that they're not supposed to answer here.


Yeah, I deleted them.


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

I did it. It's funny that I could put that I know 30+ cubers, heh.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> I did it. It's funny that I could put that I know 30+ cubers, heh.



Well, out of the first 4 people that took it, 2 knew more than 10, which was the highest it went. So I decided to make it go up to 30, just in case.
I also remember someone saying in the "Cubing and School" thread that there were 100+ cubers at that person's school.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Well, out of the first 4 people that took it, 2 knew more than 10


Well, if you attend any competition, you pretty much automatically get at least "10+" unless you're superunsocial and don't talk to anyone there.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Well, out of the first 4 people that took it, 2 knew more than 10
> ...



Well, I meant like people you actually KNOW. As in people you see often, like friend and aquaintances.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

You might wanna be more specific then. (And yes, I pointed this out because I suspected you didn't mean what you asked, and because I believe Dene tried the same but wasn't quite obvious enough).


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

Oh well actually, mainly I was referring to the fact that just a few months back the answer would have been 0. However I did think it was unclear. I'm not sure if I could actually name 30 cubers that I have met and spent a reasonable amount of time with, but I put 30+ anyway just to feel special  .


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> Oh well actually, mainly I was referring to the fact that just a few months back the answer would have been 0.


That's what I thought. Except I thought you partly did so to point out that the question isn't quite clear. To me it was clear how you understood it, but I concluded Nukoca doesn't know your story and needed another push. Also looks like he hasn't been to a competition yet, guess that's why he thought we'd interpret his question like he meant it.


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

Oh well we're all on the same page then. Jolly good. I just did the exercise to see if I could get 30. I tried to avoid just stick to West Coast people, and managed it rather easily  .


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

For the "Have you ever done a mod" question, someone said they jizzed on it. Which is kinda funny, 'cuz they said they didn't have a cube in the previous question.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> ... but I put 30+ anyway just to feel special  .



Don't worry, you _are_ special.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 14, 2009)

The results have been added to the first post.


----------

